
ISIS terror fanatics invade Diaspora after Twitter ban - antimora
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/08/22/isis_terrorists_iaspora_social_network/
======
sp332
Sounds like someone discovering the internet. Diaspora just runs as a web app,
and no one is complaining that nginx enables terrorists and there's nothing
the nginx team can do to stop them.

